
Dabo Desktop Application Framework - newsit
http://dabodev.com/
======
trapper
is wxwidgets a good framework? Has it been embraced by many startups?

~~~
ramchip
It's decent, but I switched to Qt when the licensing changed and definitely do
not regret it. YMMV, but I find it the most pleasant and complete GUI toolkit
of any language. wxWidgets makes you do more stuff manually. For example, I've
found sending custom events to be a fairly complex and error-prone process,
requiring badly-documented macros, while Qt makes it a breeze with the
signals/slots mechanism. Qt also offers much better integration with VS,
eclipse, etc. wxWidgets does have a fairly usable stand-alone designer.

I don't know about dabo, but having used both toolkits, and now that Qt is
LGPL, I don't see any serious reason for choosing wxWidgets over Qt.
Personally I use it from C++, but if you want Python I'd suggest having a look
at <http://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt> .

